# Datei lässt sich nicht löschen



## Romsl (12. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

ich habe ein C++ Programm erstellt das irgendwann in eine Datei schreiben sollte. Dann habe ich ausversehen vergessen diese Datei mit anzugeben. Danach fand ich eine Datei "Y" (heißt wirklich so) in diesem Verzeichnis. Nun lässt sich dieser weder vom Benutzer noch vom root löschen.

Wie bekomme ich diese Datei weg?

Gruß

Romsl


----------



## JohannesR (12. Dezember 2004)

Mein Gott, mit dieser Problembeschreibung kann man dir wirklich nicht helfen! *Warum* laesst sie sich nicht loeschen? Welche Fehlermeldung kommt? Du gehtst doch auch nicht in die Autowerkstatt und sagst: "Mein Auto ist kaputt, warum?"


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Dezember 2004)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du gehtst doch auch nicht in die Autowerkstatt und sagst: "Mein Auto ist kaputt, warum?"


 Nicht? 

 @Romsl:
 Das laufende Windows Dateisystem kann mitunter sehr seltsam sein 
 Starte den Rechner in der Notfallkonsole oder boote von einer Knoppix-CD (mit Schreibrechten) und lösche die Dateien von dort.


----------



## imweasel (13. Dezember 2004)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Romsl:
> Das laufende Windows Dateisystem kann mitunter sehr seltsam sein



Hi,

wo steht das er auf ein Windows Dateisystem zugreift?

Ich würde versuchen z.B. mittels *lsof* in erfahrung zu bringen ob ein Prozess auf die Datei zugreift, danach würde ich diesen beenden und nochmals versuchen die Datei zu löschen.

Sollte es nicht funktionieren, solltest du eine ausführliche Fehlermeldung posten.


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. Dezember 2004)

Nein .. peinlich. Tut mir leid .. mit mir ist (von mir unbemerkt) ein Vorurteil durchgegangen und ich hab nicht mehr auf das (Linux-)Forum geachtet. Ich bessere mich!


----------



## Romsl (17. Dezember 2004)

Kann die Datei zwar in den Papierkorb löschen, aber immernoch nicht ganz löschen. Es kommt die Fehlermeldung, dass diese Datei nicht existieren würde. Auf dem Dateisymbol ist ein Schloss drauf.
Wenn ihr noch mehr Details braucht müsst ihr es bitte nochmal sagen (Bitte mit Beschreibung).

Danke

Romsl


----------



## imweasel (17. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

also ich hoffe mal das du den Papierkorb von KDE bzw. Gnome meinst und nicht den von Windows (wenn ja.... falsches Forum!)

Lass dir mal die Datei auf der shell mit 
	
	
	



```
ls -la
```
 anzeigen und versuche dann (notfalls als root) die Datei mit 
	
	
	



```
rm -rf DATEINAME
```
 zu löschen. 
Wenn das nicht gehen sollte, poste mal die genaue Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Romsl (18. Dezember 2004)

Super, danke.

Es hat mit


```
rm -rf DATEINAME
```

funktioniert.

Die Datei hieß  aber sie wurde mir als Y angezeigt.

Egal, es hat geklappt.

Danke nochmal


----------



## JohannesR (18. Dezember 2004)

```
rm -rf
```
Warum sollte man eine Datei rekursiv loeschen? Das macht doch nur bei einem Ordner sinn.


----------



## imweasel (20. Dezember 2004)

Johannes Röttger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> rm -rf
> ```
> Warum sollte man eine Datei rekursiv loeschen? Das macht doch nur bei einem Ordner sinn.



Hi,

klar hast du Recht das es bei einer Datei wenig Sinn macht das man sie rekursiv löscht, da hat sich die Macht der Gewohnheit eingeschlichen!

Ich hab mir komischerweise angwöhnt immer mit -*r*f zu löschen.


----------

